# Nossa!



## johnval

boa noite se alguem pode me ajudar com a expressão NOSSA em algumas ocasioes a escuto. quisier saber seu significado-


----------



## Tomby

johnval said:


> boa noite se alguem pode me ajudar com a expressão NOSSA em algumas ocasioes a escuto. quisier saber seu significado-


Nossa! 
Quer dizer "Nossa Senhora da Conceição Aparecida", que é uma avocação da Virgem Maria, Mãe de Jesus Cristo. A comemoração ou festa da Nª. Sraª Aparecida, Santa Virgem Padroeira do Brasil é o 12 de Outubro. 
Resumindo, "Nossa!" poderia ser uma expressão semelhante a "_¡Virgen Santa!_" em espanhol. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## coquis14

Es una expresión de sorpresa basicamente.
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/recórcholis

Saludos


----------



## willy2008

johnval said:


> boa noite se alguem pode me ajudar com a expressão NOSSA em algumas ocasioes a escuto. quisier saber seu significado-


 Es como decir Dios mio! (meu deus)


----------



## Vivi Erman

Hola a todos...

necesito traducir la siguiente frase al español:

–Nossa! - admirou-se Pedro com a explosão daquele homem. 

Tengo entendido que en Brasil la exclamación "Nossa!" proviene de "Nossa Senhora, Virgem Maria", pero en este caso ¿cómo podría traducirse? Los personajes no son religiosos, y el contexto tampoco lo es. 

Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida.

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Não tem problema algum! Hoje a expressão _Nossa!_ não tem mais conotação religiosa! Virou um expletivo como qualquer outro! Portanto é só usar um expletivo em espanhol que sirva para tudo em qualquer situação em que usamos Nossa! Uau!! e por aí afora!


----------



## amistad2008

Hay un hilo aquí, por lo que entendí se puede traducir al español como:

Caramba
Dios mío
Caray

Saludos


----------



## Vivi Erman

Gracias!!!


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Es como decir 

¡Vaya!


----------



## swift

Hola:

En español también tenemos interjecciones de este tipo; lo mismo sucede en francés. El sentido religioso de expresiones como "¡Santo Dios!", "¡Santísimo!", "¡Jesús!", "¡Hijo (de Dios)!", "¡La sangre de Cristo!", se ha diluido para connotar únicamente admiración, asombro, sorpresa...  Lo mismo que apunta Vanda para el _Nossa_ portugués.

Buenas noches.


----------



## marcos81

Por lo tanto "nossa" así como en la canción de Michel Teló donde dice "nossa, assim voce me mata"... solo significa admiración, sorpresa... en castellano más precisamente de argentina podríamos decir... 

Ah la mier... ! 
Madre santa!
Madre mia!
Por dios!
Jodeme!
Fuaaa!
Wowwww!!

Etc... nossa, si bien es "nuestra" en este caso se usa muy informalmente... 

Saludos.


----------



## olivinha

Mi favorita en español es _La Madre del Cordero.
_Vaya imaginación tenéis.


----------



## Istriano

Cuidado com essa expressão (Nossa!) na Bahia. Só é usada pelos gays (e às vezes pelas mulheres que adoram as novelas Globais). 
Normalmente dizemos _oxe_, _oxente _ou _vixe_ (_Maria_), _meu Deus, meu Pai..._No entanto, _Minha Nossa Senhora! _se usa, na boa.


----------



## Fanaya

olivinha said:


> Mi favorita en español es _La Madre del Cordero.
> _Vaya imaginación tenéis.



Ahí te has columpiado, Olivinha . Utilizamos '_la madre del cordero_', que es la oveja, para referirnos a que algo es el quid de la cuestión, pero por lo menos yo nunca lo he utilizado ni oído para expresar sorpresa, aunque quizá en los Madriles sí que se use, vaya "usté" a saber . A la madre a la que sí solemos aludir para expresar sorpresa (y también enfado) es a '¡_la madre de Dios_!'.


----------



## Istriano

''Madre mía'' foi o que falou Sara Carbonero depois de receber aquele beijo de Iker.  Todo o Brasil viu.


----------



## Brian Pickness

Hola!! Soy un VERDADERO principiante en esto del portugués y me preguntaba por qué Nossa puede significar "tú" en vez de "nuestra" como sale en el diccionario. El contexto es la canción de Michel Teló - Ai se eu te pego, que dice lo siguiente: 
Nossa, nossa
Assim você me mata
Ai se eu te pego, ai ai se eu te pego

Y la traducción que encontré es la siguiente:
Tú, tú 
asi tu me matas
¡ay! si te cojo, ¡ay! ¡ay! si te cojo


Gracias por anticipado!!
​


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Nossa" además de significar "nuestra" es una exclamación. En realidad la exclamación es "Nossa Senhora", lo equivalente a "Virgen María", pero acortada quedó sencillamente *nossa!*


----------



## olivinha

De acuerdo con Who, pero si tuviera que traducirla, elegiría la expresión _Dío mío_.
Y 





> por qué _Nossa puede significar "tú"_ en vez de "nuestra" como sale en el diccionario


 Dónde te has leido ésto?


----------



## uchi.m

Nossa! es como_ madre mía!_


----------



## Brian Pickness

Gracias a todos, yo la habia encontrado como tu xq le puse ai se eu te pego traduccion en google y es lo q me salia en todas las paginas.. Nunca pense q podia significar eso


----------



## hermenator

Brian Pickness said:


> Nossa, nossa
> Assim você me mata
> Ai se eu te pego, ai ai se eu te pego
> 
> Y la traducción que encontré es la siguiente:
> Tú, tú
> asi tu me matas
> ¡ay! si te cojo, ¡ay! ¡ay! si te cojo
> ​




"Nossa" no significa "tú". "Nossa" en este contexto significa "Madre mía"!

Ni "se eu te pego" significa "si te cojo". "Si eu te pego" en este contexto significa "si yo te me pego" o "si tu te me pegas".
"Si te cojo", al menos en español latino tiene denotación totalmente sexual y hasta vulgar.

Si eres principiante, no te recomiendo usar los traductores en línea. Te van a confundir más. No sirven más que para darte una idea vaga.​


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Pegar" en esa musica de Michel Teló tiene doble sentido, el de "agarrarte/sujetarte" y el sexual de "cojerte".


----------

